# Garlic Crusted Trout



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

A member had asked me to share this recipe so here ya go. Sorry no picture since we ate it all  a couple days ago. I first made it for my Hunny's birthday over 10 years ago and it's still one of our favorite dishes for special occasions.​ ​ Garlic-crusted Trout​ ​ Sauce:
4 tablespoons oil
2 tablespoons flour
1/4 small onion, chopped
1/2 celery stalk, chopped
1/4 bell pepper, seeded, deribbed, and chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
1 cup shrimp stock or clam juice
1/4 cup dry white wine
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon Tabasco
Salt to taste
4 oz cooked small shrimp
1 tablespoon chopped green onion
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
* To make a white roux:* Heat 2 tablespoons oil in a small sauté pan and add the 2 tablespoons flour. Cook over low heat, stirring, for about 3 to 4 minutes. Set aside. In medium saucepan, heat the remaining 2 tablespoons cooking oil over medium heat and sauté the onions, celery, and bell pepper for 1 minute. Be careful not to burn the garlic. Add the shrimp stock or clam juice, white wine, seasoned salt, paprika, Tabasco, and salt. Whisk in the white roux and cook until the sauce thickens, about 3 minutes. Add the cooked shrimp, green onions, and parsley. Simmer for 1 minute. Keep warm. (This sauce can be played with for your own taste. Sometimes I will add in crawfish along with the shrimp and then once cooked, add in some crabmeat. Another suggestion is to add in a block of cream cheese or if for fondue, add in a handful of shredded cheddar. I do normally spice it up a bit with cayenne pepper. When I peel my shrimp I put heads and shells in a pot, cover with water, bring to a boil and simmer till the water turns pinkish around 30 minutes to get my stock. You'll get more than you can use, so pour into ice cube trays for the freezer. That way you have on hand for other recipes) 
 Garlic Bread Crumbs:
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
2 tablespoons Romano cheese or Ptarmigan
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon minced fresh thyme
1 teaspoon minced fresh parsley
1/3 loaf stale French bread, cubed
 
 4 skinless trout fillets (Steal head is my favorite)
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
* To make the coating:* Preheat the oven to 500° F. Place all the ingredients for coating in a blender or food processor and blend until fine.
* To prepare fillets:* Press the trout fillets firmly into the coating to coat evenly. In a large ovenproof sauté pan or skillet, heat the oil to smoking and cook the fillets on each side until browned, about 2 minutes for each side. Bake for 4 to 5 minutes or until crust is crisp.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Danil54........Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! That goes into my Recipe Folder on the external HDD.....gotta have that!! My BOL has a trout stream, and you can bet THIS will be used!! :melikey::wave:


----------

